# Exam Authorizations are out



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

Exam Authorizations are distributed. I noticed that it specifically stated that NY examinees are not allowed food or drink. Any tips from previous exam takers on how to keep your energy level up (besides chewing gum)?


----------



## blondebedhead (Oct 9, 2014)

We are allowed lunch in clear bags in NJ. Not sure about energy level; I think I have plenty now that I've been taking School of PE classes every weekend for 8 hours on Saturday and 6.5 hours on Sunday.


----------



## blondebedhead (Oct 9, 2014)

I made three copies; one in the car glove compartment; one in CERM and the third one in my Reference Materials other than CERM. AASHTO Green Book in my case (Transportation in the afternoon).


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)

blondebedhead said:


> We are allowed lunch in clear bags in NJ. Not sure about energy level; I think I have plenty now that I've been taking School of PE classes every weekend for 8 hours on Saturday and 6.5 hours on Sunday.


chewing gum is permitted. I have brought that plus candy, or throat losengers, and granola bars during my sittings for the exam. Just make sure it is all in the clear plastic bags. It is also helpful to open any wrappers ahead of time. Just as a courtesy to those around you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Mike. That's what I was planning on doing but wasn't sure how strictly they enforce the no food/drink rule. I didn't want to show up with a zip lock bag of snacks and then have to throw it out.


----------



## ATL Derek (Oct 9, 2014)

You definitely need a water bottle to help with the panic induced dry mouth when they are handing out the booklets.


----------



## buffalo (Oct 9, 2014)

I had no problem working through a 4 hour session without eating. My advice is to eat a good breakfast and pack a lunch. You just can't keep a meal at your desk. I left mine in my car and then ate during the break. And absoltely DO NOT eat anything that might give you diarrhea. That's the best advice I can offer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

So no Taco Bell or White Castle splurges the night before?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)

I also suggest and have in the past, adult diapers. Regardless, it cuts down on the bathroom time. Also means you can eat whatever you want


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I also suggest and have in the past, adult diapers. Regardless, it cuts down on the bathroom time. Also means you can eat whatever you want


It also provides extra cushion for the seat.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Many benefits my friends. Many


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

If the smell is bad enough your table-mate may ask to be relocated leaving you with the entire work space to yourself.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Many benefits my friends. Many


Like if you wear the diaper, you can pass the exam administrator and say "who needs pants!!!" as you take your seat in your sneakers, knee high socks diaper and tee -shirt...

Your table mate may ask to be relocated and you wouldn't even need to mess your self...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

Guess I need to look for Thomas the Train adult diapers so I can match my son's pull-ups...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2014)

Or you can just have your local nurse install a catheter?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Another quality idea


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2014)

That way you can drink unlimited coffee during the exam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Only upsides to this theory


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

Good to see this thread is full of useful advice for myself and my fellow Oct test takers!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2014)

Another piece of advice I will give out for free, when it's time for lunch don't sit around and bullshit with your colleagues, friends, coworkers

Find someplace quiet to eat your lunch and just clear your mind.

Standing around and talking with people listening to them discuss how they think they did or didn't do on the morning part of the exam will not help you in the afternoon part.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm taking it at Pratt. It works out pretty well because I worked summer jobs two years there so I know the area pretty well. As long as I can leave my books in the exam room I plan on walking around and just clear my head...definitely not planning on recapping the morning with my fellow test takers and getting stressed out if I missed something.

Excellent advice RG...almost as good as the adult diapers and catheter...maybe I can go the House MD route and just cath myself...should be about as painful as this exam is going to be.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Best thing you can do is prep your diet over the week or two leading up to the exam. That way your not shocking your body either the day of the exam.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 10, 2014)

The best thing you can do while taking the test is chew gum and wear ear plugs and have a spare calculator. Seriously, I'm sure this is why I passed the first go around. All other joking aside, you need to come up with something that relaxes you and allows you to focus.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, and tap your pencil on the desk really loudly so that you do your part to throw the grading curve with those that forgot their earplugs and gum....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 10, 2014)

I was thinking of getting in early and posting an announcement that the test was postponed due to the ebola crisis...get the room to myself.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> The best thing you can do while taking the test is chew gum and wear ear plugs and have a spare calculator. Seriously, I'm sure this is why I passed the first go around. All other joking aside, you need to come up with something that relaxes you and allows you to focus.


LJ is right. Chewing gum for me is always a way to focus. Don't ask me why it just is. If excessive silence is something that you need, then definitely bring ear plus. Regarding the calculator, I was a three time taker. The first two times I took it I brought an extra. The last time, the time I passed, I forgot a second. I knew that in a pinch, I could go at lunch and buy a Seco d at the campus book store, but regardless I suggest that you bring a spare.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 10, 2014)

Definitely plan on taking a backup calculator. I already have it purchased, sitting in the package. I took the SATs without a calculator, definitely don't plan on repeating that experience with the PE!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 11, 2014)

On another note, why do Italian restaurants close on Mondays?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't you worry bout dat. Just get dem jello shots ready


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 11, 2014)

If we listened to Mike, on exam day we would have Irish coffee with breakfast, vodka soaked gummy bears as snacks during the exam, and jello shots after to celebrate it being over...till results are posted


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2014)

Recipe for success


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2014)

ramnares said:


> If we listened to Mike, on exam day we would have Irish coffee with breakfast, vodka soaked gummy bears as snacks during the exam, and jello shots after to celebrate it being over...till results are posted


Don't forget the dipers


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2014)

Damn it Matt. This is a serious thread


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2014)

I must be lost again....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 12, 2014)

No thyme to be lost Matt!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2014)

ramnares said:


> No *thyme* to be lost Matt!






Not this sh!t again.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Someone needs to get slapped in the face with a dictionary.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, guess!View attachment 6834


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Which one will you drink the morning of the exam?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Yeah, guess! image.jpg


:facepalm:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2014)

So were now posting Pinterest pictures?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes we are, when they are funny! Need something to cheer up the monotonous study grind.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 13, 2014)

Donut shop is good but I prefer Folger's Lively Columbian. Considering the late night hours I've been putting in I may have to resort to an old favorite :


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 13, 2014)

What is this the coffee thread? Get back to studying


----------



## GaryD (Oct 13, 2014)

The key to success is the Rocky song "Eye of the Tiger" on repeat.


----------

